

 Intelligence chair: NSA leaker Edward Snowden may have had Russian help - BCM43
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/jan/19/edward-snowden-nsa-mike-rogers-russia

======
dmfdmf
The NSA has no credibility and even lied to Congress as a matter of policy, so
why should we believe them now? This is all part of the Snowden smear
campaign, like the 60 Minutes "news" report.

